# Curado 200



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is anyone having issues with their new 200's? My handle is hard to turn and it feels like the gears aren't catching. The reel is only 6 months old and has only been used on maybe 12 trips. It was a great reel out the box but started having a few issues in the last couple of months. Yes I keep my reels in good shape. I was hesitant to buy a new Shimano but I did anyway. I have Quantums and Lews for a few years and never any problems. For the money I paid for this reel I expected this to last longer. Now I have to be inconvienced and get this thing repaired after 6 months of use. Thats my rant, now I feel better.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

It is so difficult to diagnose a problem with a reel unless you can hold and feel it. That said, I wondered if you used the reel in salt water ? It may well be that the bearing under the drive shaft has corroded or rusted.

Have you ever had the reel apart? If so it's possible that one of the yoke springs is not in situ, and has been crunched up inside the gearing.

If you have never opened and not confident to look inside, send it back to Shimano. They are really great to deal with.

Keep us posted, and good luck.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The question Id ask is what type of fishing do you do? Wade, boat, kayak.
The next question is what do you do as far as maintenance when you get done. I'm Guessing you fish salt being from New Orleans?


----------



## Marktrahan (Apr 9, 2014)

I two purchased a new curado for my wife after a recent flounder trip she told me her reel would not cast I do my own repairs I have a small reel repair shop . She had used the reel about 10 times in salt water the problem was pinion gear froze to inside of pinion gear support bearing. Inside of bearing rusted.


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*curado 200*

I fish from a boat. You cant wade much down here. The water I fish in is brackish, we catch bass and reds back to back. I wipe down reels and put a drop of oil on the bearing now and then. How much maintenance do you do on a 6 month old $200 reel thats not easy to take apart? I should not have to send a new reel back to Shimano. Hope the Shimano guy reads this.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Dan is on vacation till January 5th, so do not accept an answer before then.

I will not add anything more on what expectations on servicing a reel are, as they are purely my own opinion, and as I only fish in freshwater, may not apply in your instance.

Y'all have a Happy and safe New year.


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

*Similar*

I was having kind of the same issue on a citica. I took it apart and cleaned it every thing was like new once reassembled. i Just recently purchased a new curado even after i said i wouldnt after hearing the bad Malasia QE. Hopefully it will be a solid reel like my citica 200e's have been. Please post if you find out what the problem was.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

There are a number of problem areas in the bait casting style reels some which are mentioned. It's also possible that the one way bearing is slipping due to salt getting in there or the pinion is not returning properly again, due to corrosion.

It's not at all hard to open them up and there are Curado tutorials on the web. Better sooner rather than later to head off any serious damage.

Fundamentally they are not complicated necessarily once you get to know them but by their nature (casting in saltwater) all of the features that make them a pleasure to use also introduce complication and potential trouble spots. 

For the record, no one on earth makes a reel that is impervious to saltwater (and pretty much nothing on earth can stand up to its corrosive power). Sometimes the very best of reels just has bad luck getting salt into the wrong spot where any of them will come to grief, it only takes one trip and then time to do it's worst.

I'm sure Dan and Shimano will get you sorted.

We'll be happy to help if you decide to crack her open yourself .


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. When I get this sorted out I will post what the issue is/was.


----------



## AFGunner (Jul 29, 2012)

*Salt and steel bearings...Not a great combo*



Marktrahan said:


> I two purchased a new curado for my wife after a recent flounder trip she told me her reel would not cast I do my own repairs I have a small reel repair shop . She had used the reel about 10 times in salt water the problem was pinion gear froze to inside of pinion gear support bearing. Inside of bearing rusted.


Same issue here with a 200E7...replaced all of the bearings with BOCA bearings and no more issues, although I now take them apart to clean and lube them when I get home from a trip to the salt. I have had brand new reels mess up after one trip if I was wade-fishing.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

AFGunner said:


> Same issue here with a 200E7...replaced all of the bearings with BOCA bearings and no more issues, although I now take them apart to clean and lube them when I get home from a trip to the salt. I have had brand new reels mess up after one trip if I was wade-fishing.


The Bocas are nice bearings and I have them in most of my reels. That being said, I have some 15-18 year old Shimanos with stock bearings fished in saltwater. They will all last good as long as you clean them right after the trip.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Any reels used in saltwater will need to be maintained. Especially reels used in the Gulf or brackish water. They are not hard to open and maintain. The first time will take you about an hour. After that you can do the basic maintenance in about 10-15 minutes. 


Without seeing your reel in person it is hard to say what is going on. I suspect the pinion support or X-Ship bearing or corrosion between the pinion and bearing. A simple clean up will solve the problem usually.


----------

